# 2009 Trek 2.1 OEM Seat Post Size



## vlad2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I bought my Trek used a couple of years back and upon inspection of the seat post the size is 27x330. This is a Thomson Elite so this isn't the stock one that came on the bike which is the Bontrager Race Lite Basic.

This is bike in question:
TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2009 2.1

The Thomson seatpost:
imgur: the simple image sharer

Can someone verify the stock size? I always though it was 27.2 MM


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

It is on mine.


----------

